# Business License?



## TSailer (May 5, 2012)

So I have a photo business and where I live a business license is not required but I would like to get one anyways. There isn't a option for a photography business license but I would like to know what others have done? What type of business license would you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (May 5, 2012)

If a license isn't required, why would you get one?  I have a general business license as required by my regional municipal government for all persons conducting business in my area.


----------



## raider (May 5, 2012)

most around me don't have a license or pay taxes or have insurance - pretty much just a facebook page.


----------



## EDL (May 5, 2012)

Yes, all depends on your area really.  If one isn't required, and not offered, then getting one, or trying to get one serves no purpose.  What is it specifically about a license that you think will benefit you in this case?

I own(ed) a website business (and still carry a contract for a long time client).   In the area I started the business all I had to do was file a "Doing Business As" (DBA) document at the local court house.


----------



## mjhoward (May 5, 2012)

Living in Seattle WA, I find it hard to believe that you do not require a business license in order to legally conduct business and collect sales and usage taxes.  You may want to recheck your state laws.


----------



## Tony S (May 5, 2012)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but you do need a business license in Washington state.  They really would like to collect taxes from any money you make, even as a hobbyist since the state budget is all screwed up.

Start here.......

Department of Revenue


----------



## TSailer (May 6, 2012)

I dont live in Seattle, I don't post stuff like that online. I do pay taxes off of what I sell. I was asking because some of the vendor insurance places I've spoke with have asked about it. It's important to me to have everything legit. Where I live does not offer a photography business license. All I was asking was what type of business license some of you hold so I can get a better idea of what to look into.


----------



## KmH (May 6, 2012)

Where your business is is relevant to your question. If you don't live in Seattle, why lie that you do? Your computer's IP address provides your location at any rate, so it's sure no big secret.

Business licensing/registration requirements vary by city, town, or county. States that collect sales/use taxes have requirements *seperate* from whatever your town may require.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 6, 2012)

You may not be required to gave a "photographers" license per se, but I am pretty sure you "business" must still be registered. Many locals call this a "merchant license" or certificate. The purpose of registering is to make sure you collect state and local sales tax as well as to make sure you are properly insured as required. I might also mention that many states will not register your business until you have a federal tax ID. Dont be confused about the difference between a license to practice (plumber, electrician, insurance sales etc) which usually require some sort of testing and a license to do business. Those are two entirely different things.


----------



## KmH (May 6, 2012)

One reason for business licensing/registration is so no 2 businesses have the same name.

While I have never heard of different 'business license types', there are different types of business entity, like sole proprietorship, partnerships, limited liability company (LLC), S and C corporatiions, etc.


----------



## Tony S (May 6, 2012)

> I dont live in Seattle,



  Then change your location or just leave it blank.  Can't give help when we only get half assed information from you.


----------



## raider (May 7, 2012)

good idea to be careful, photographers are dangerous.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 7, 2012)

The term "License" throws a lot of people. In many locals, businesses are required to register and have a "certificate" (aka Retail Merchants Certificate). This is were tax collection, workmens compensation insurance etc come into play. "License" is generally when you must prove ability to perform a certain type of work e.g. a trade, such as Electricians, Plummer. People who have to have a License, would also have to have a Merchants Certificate but not necessarily the other way around.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 7, 2012)

My business is registered as required.


----------



## Kayak (May 7, 2012)

Most local jurisdictions require a business license, simply registering your business to operate from that jurisdiction.  Provides the first step in collecting slaes tax thorugh the state if applicable.  If indeed you are not required to register to be operating as a business, really curious why you would want to get entangled in a process, and although the fees are typically fairly low, spend the extra money?  If by type you are inquiring about how to formally structure your business...sole prop to corp...that requires a lot of background details and an expert to weigh-in.  The driving factors are usually liabiity and income tax.  Give a lot of thought to those two topics and seek some legal counsel to see what the best and most economic fit is for your situation.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 7, 2012)

Kayak said:


> Most local jurisdictions require a business license, simply registering your business to operate from that jurisdiction.  Provides the first step in collecting slaes tax thorugh the state if applicable.  If indeed you are not required to register to be operating as a business, really curious why you would want to get entangled in a process, and although the fees are typically fairly low, spend the extra money?  If by type you are inquiring about how to formally structure your business...sole prop to corp...that requires a lot of background details and an expert to weigh-in.  The driving factors are usually liabiity and income tax.  Give a lot of thought to those two topics and seek some legal counsel to see what the best and most economic fit is for your situation.


And that is exactly what I was referring to. It&#8217;s that, what you are mentioning, if frequently not called a LICENSE, rather a Business Certificate. Therefore, people look online for Business License Requirements&#8221; and they only see Plumbers, Electricians, Veterinarians, Insurance Sales, etc, and ASSSUME that means they don&#8217;t need a &#8220;license&#8221; for their photography business etc. It&#8217;s just NOT the case. Every location wants EVERY business registered because they want your tax money and they want you to collect taxes for THEM.


----------



## Ryan L (May 7, 2012)

In my area, I had to register my busienss with the county, but there is no license. I did have to apply for a tax certificate as well though through the state of Michigan.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 7, 2012)

Ryan L said:


> In my area, I had to register my busienss with the county, but there is no license. I did have to apply for a tax certificate as well though through the state of Michigan.



Thats exactly what I am talking about and THAT'S the part people are missing.
You DON'T have to have a License, but that doesnt mean you dont need to be registered and pay taxes.


----------



## Tony S (May 7, 2012)

Can't give good or accurate info until we know generally where the OP is at.


----------



## neoanderson004 (Jul 13, 2012)

License is very much important whether it is necessary or not. License increases your credibility and you can get more business. I think you should Google it and there you can find the way you can get license. If you are doing a business then make sure that you have a business insurance also. Business Insurance also required if you want to win the confidence of your customers.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> If you don't live in Seattle, why lie that you do?





Tony S said:


> Then change your location or just leave it blank.  Can't give help when we only get half assed information from you.



Wow, that's all pretty silly.

I don't live in San Diego. I live about 25 miles east of San Diego. I use "San Diego" in my profile solely as a geographical reference because, if I used the name of the town I actually live in, people would say "Where?"

I suspect the same is the case with the OP. Let's say he _actually _lives in Sammamish. Who the Hell knows where Sammamish is? But saying "Seattle" let's everyone know where he is, geographically, in the state of Washington.

Accusing someone of "lying" about where they live because of something like that is pretty stupid...


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> Your computer's IP address provides your location at any rate, so it's sure no big secret.



A bit off topic, but wanted to comment on this. IP address is not an accurate tool to figure out where someone lives. My ISP changed how they routed traffic a couple years ago, but prior to that, my IP address would have shown up as Anchorage, AK, and I can tell you for a fact I've never even lived there. When I used to work for the Feds, our traffic was routed through a proxy in Arlington, VA, and my location would have shown up as that, even though it would be hard for me to live further from that location. Although IP addresses can be used generally as a way of determining location, they are far from accurate and it's very easy to get around it.

As for the business license problem. If it's not required, there's no reason to get it. The exception is if there is some type of benefit. Just because your municipality doesn't give out a photography business license, doesn't mean you don't need one. Usually there will be a General type license that is used as a catch all. As an example, in Alaska, I can carry a concealed handgun without a license. But, the benefit to getting a license (which Alaska does still offer) is that I can use it in states that have reciprocity with Alaska.

So, if you don't have to get one, don't get it unless there's some benefit to you.


----------



## Tony S (Jul 13, 2012)

SteveD,

When someone asks for help where the answer relies on a more specific location they should provide the information that is pertinent to their location in their question. I gave information on where he needed to go to find the rules for The State of Washington regardless of what town or city he was in.
In his following post he did not acknowledge that is led to his answer other than to state he was not in Seattle, so we don't even know what state he is in. So we still don't know if he got the help he needed.

I also put in a larger known town as my location that is closest to me, but I often refer to where I am really from in posts, but then of course everyone in the world knows where Eatonville is  (no, not the one on the other side of the country in Florida).


 As far as the response from KmH, it's not really an accusation if the guy admits to it now is it?


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll restate: Calling him a liar is stupid...


----------



## unpopular (Jul 14, 2012)

Unless you live in Wyoming, Nevada and a few other states, then it is very likely that you do have to register your business in one way or another for tax purposes.

Even then, municipal and county taxes may apply.


----------

